# Strange Science-Fiction Films



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 6, 2014)

*Question:* What is one of the weirdest science-fiction movies that you recall seeing? (COME ON! ANSWER! I MADE PICTURES AND EVERYTHING.)







Science-Fiction  has always been a major staple in film. Not only film either. There is  just something about it that captures the childlike wonder in all of us.  It pokes and prods at this curiosity that is inside all of us. There  are movies that will capture the imagination, (Star Wars) and those that  work to exploit our humanistic fear of the unknown. (Alien) There are  films that will twist and contort everything around us, (Inception) and  ones that are just fun. (Men in Black)

Some of them are also very, very bizarre.






*Fantastic Planets:*  A French 1973 cutout stop-motion science-fiction film. Fantastic  Planets tells of a place where humans are treated as pets by these  mystical blue-people called Draags. Eventually, the humans begin to  evolve and rebel against their masters, creating colonies and hiding  from the Draags while reproducing at a rampant rate. The film is  bizarre, but it also has a very creative story and a lot of inspiration  can be found in the illustrations. I really like it as a film. 						 						 						​


----------



## Cran (Jun 6, 2014)

Of the movies I remember seeing, and disregarding those that were just awful or lost the plot, 

the first strange one that springs to mind is *A Scanner Darkly*.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 6, 2014)

I think because it was a surprise and I am a fan of BW it was the 2009 Bruce Willis movie Surrogates. It has a wonderful up lifting ending that made me cry . . .  each time.

I came upon it one Friday evening unexpectedly flipping through channels and have watched a few times since. Really liked the plot line. What is living is not safe it is taking chances.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

_Waking Life _- Not strictly Sci-fi, but it's about the process of dreams and what they might mean, told through trippy rotoscoped visuals (a la _A Scanner Darkly_.) 

_Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind _- Memory altering, vicious circles, clever directors' tricks that prevent you from understanding the timeline, the dark implications of obsession and love. You never peek outside their curtains at the insane world they must live in, but it's hinted at by some of the supporting characters, who also seem to be insane. Yeah...    

_Brazil _- A maddening world with maddening rules, which one man wakes up from. Crazy dreams of a flying metal angel, loopy characters and brain-warping dialogue. It's just insane. An Orwellian nightmare. 

_Being John Malkovich - _There's a portal to John Malkovich's head; do I need to say any more? Obsession, ego, and power trips fueled by depression and boredom . . . _and a portal to John Malkovich's head!

Twelve Monkeys - _More of Gilliam's insane characters and dialogue, and some time travel, just because. When Bruce Willis was good.

_The Fifth Element_ - A bizarre and unhinged villain with a desk full of madness. Flying cars. Alien opera singers. Sexually ambiguous eccentrics. Hilarious priests that speak the language of the beings that were forced to abandon Earth. A ex-army, taxi-driving bum that loves his cat. It's pretty weird...


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Riverworld

Dark City although I liked it

Scanner Cop I think it deserves the WTF award

Lifepod All I remember is a baby in a tube looking like a giant thermos, and it was like " whaaaaat?"


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> _Being John Malkovich - _There's a portal to John Malkovich's head; do I need to say any more? Obsession, ego, and power trips fueled by depression and boredom . . . _and a portal to John Malkovich's head! _



Aw, come on, Being JM is a great movie  Yeah, maybe a little strange, but great!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

Wha? I never said it wasn't a great film. It's one of my favourites. I like all the films I listed.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Wha? I never said it wasn't a great film. It's one of my favourites. I like all the films I listed.



Yeah, but I wouldn't qualify Being... for this thread. Just my opinion, anyway


----------



## TKent (Jun 6, 2014)

Okay, so I initially started listing some of the best, then realized the request was for the weirdest which are not necessarily the best.  So here are some weird ones that I also loved!

The Man who fell from earth
District 9
Existenz

And for those in the US who have not heard about the UK series "Black Mirror" written by Charlie Brooker, you should try to find it on your on demand.  I think there are about 5 or 6 one hour stand alone shows in the series.  They aren't especially weird but they are great sci-fi and almost none of my sci-fi friends had heard about it.  The common theme is the dark side of technology.  _15 million credits_ and _The Entire History of You_ are my favs.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, I would qualify it. It's incredibly surreal and unusual, and the idea of mind jacking is one that falls into both fantasy and sci-fi, for me. It fits the criteria quite loosely, sure, but I don't see why it shouldn't be a valid choice. 

Anyway, other weird ones:

Videodrome, A Clockwork Orange, The Truman Show, Metropolis, They Live, K-PAX, The Animatrix.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Well, I would qualify it. It's incredibly surreal and unusual, and the idea of mind jacking is one that falls into both fantasy and sci-fi, for me. It fits the criteria quite loosely, sure, but I don't see why it shouldn't be a valid choice.
> 
> Anyway, other weird ones:
> 
> Videodrome, A Clockwork Orange, The Truman Show, Metropolis, They Live, K-PAX, The Animatrix.



Yeah, yeah, okay. But Truman Show is most definitely not a Sci-Fi. Sorry.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 6, 2014)

Santa Claus Conquers the Martians! That one's pretty weird... Thanks to Mystery Science Theater, I've seen a lot of old, really bad sci-fi... some favorites:

Space Mutiny
Prince of Space
Danger! Death Ray
Devilfish
Fugitive Alien Pts 1 & 2

And oh, so many more. I love classics when they're not being made fun of too... 

They!
Attack of the 50ft Woman
Earth Versus The Spider
And oh, so many more...

As has been said in so many places on this forum, my love for John Carpenter + Kurt Russell is extreme, most notables being The Thing and the Escape from... movies.

But perhaps the strangest, most under-rated, and coolest of my favorite sci-fi films is Soldier, which NO ONE appreciates and is VERY underrated.


----------



## TKent (Jun 6, 2014)

I just added Soldier to my netflix queue, Bishop.  Too bad it isn't an instant streaming choice


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

Bishop said:


> But perhaps the strangest, most under-rated, and coolest of my favorite sci-fi films is Soldier, which NO ONE appreciates and is VERY underrated.



I can smell a Facebook campaign. I'm not a fan, but let's get this movie into the top selling DVDs on Amazon. I have ten grand to spend and a bag of cocaine, let's go!



Schrody said:


> Yeah, yeah, okay. But Truman Show is most definitely not a Sci-Fi. Sorry.



I disagree. The social implications are huge, and it makes an argument about what 'reality' actually is, whilst predicting how reality TV might transgress into a more twisted business. What world would allow such a fate upon a person? How has the society outside of Truman's world evolved to the level where it lacks the empathy to protest against the imprisonment of a fellow human, without their knowledge, for their own entertainment? How is that not playing God in a social sense? 

I think a film about the future of entertainment becoming that sadistic, blurring the boundaries between reality and false reality _is_ sci-fi. It's social science fiction, and I think that counts, personally. I'm sorry you're sorry


----------



## Bishop (Jun 6, 2014)

TKent said:


> I just added Soldier to my netflix queue, Bishop.  Too bad it isn't an instant streaming choice



Hah! Awesome. I'm sure you can get it in a bargain bin somewhere for 99c if you want, too. I got it on Blu-Ray for $5--the best $5 I ever spent. Not sure if you know the premise, but in the future, soldiers are selected at birth and conditioned to be NOTHING but killing machines. Kurt Russell spends 38 years of his life like this (this is also the reason the protagonist of my novels is 38 years old, but that's just one of a BILLION tiny homages I put in my novels) before they make genetically altered soldiers who are superior. He loses a skirmish with the new soldiers and is thought dead and sent to a garbage planet, where he finds local refugees who live there illegally who begin to teach him about humanity... before the new advanced soldiers come in to try and wipe out the refugees.

Kurt Russell's character is not allowed to speak unless spoken to, and is conditioned never to refer to anyone by any title other than "sir" so his dialogue is sparse, but fits the character fantastically, and frankly? His acting is underrated in this film where he really expresses himself through subtle facial expressions. And Gary Busey plays a great role here too, despite his general insanity as an actor. HIGHLY recommend, though the writing is a little melodramatic at times.


----------



## TKent (Jun 6, 2014)

On this note, 15 million Merits is a great one on this topic.



> I think a film about the future of entertainment becoming that sadistic, blurring the boundaries between reality and false reality _is_ sci-fi. It's social science fiction, and I think that counts, personally.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I can smell a Facebook campaign. I'm not a fan, but let's get this movie into the top selling DVDs on Amazon. I have ten grand to spend and a bag of cocaine, let's go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Nobody would categorize it as a SF.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

I just did, and so does IMDB, not that it matters. I guess just saying 'nope' is a nice simple way to end the dialogue. I guess this just proves I'm not a person, as I already suspected. 

I think I've seen funner suicide attempts than that conversation, I need a drink.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

Think what you will, Bruno, but IMDb (which is your source of information) often put wrong genres. Nobody has to agree with me, I don't care, but if there are parallel universes, in neither would that be considered SF. Like I said, just my opinion.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 6, 2014)

IMDb is one of my sources. The Truman Show isn't strictly sci-fi, like no movie is ever defined under a single genre, I'm not saying that, but it has elements that undoubtedly do, like the weather machine that's used to confine Truman even further, and the Big Brother reality gods. I don't know what else to call them but sci-fi. You haven't given a counter argument at all, which is important in discussions, so let's just move on.

Other ones: _Strange Days. _That film is bonkers.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't have to present any arguments, anybody who watched film, wouldn't say it's a SF. It's like saying "Stranger than fiction" is a SF.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 7, 2014)

Here's One:







In this film, a knight sets out to rescue a princess from a vicious and  ferocious dragon. Most unpleasantly though, the dragon turns out to  actually be an alien spacecraft.

I could probably give a better description than that, but I am choosing not to...


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 7, 2014)

Demolition man. Interesting premise destroyed by Hollywood's  love of happy endings.


----------



## CosmicGhost (Jun 7, 2014)

TKent said:


> Okay, so I initially started listing some of the best, then realized the request was for the weirdest which are not necessarily the best.  So here are some weird ones that I also loved!
> 
> The Man who fell from earth
> District 9
> ...


 
 eXistenZ (on Netflix now!) and Naked Lunch (1991) are the ones that pop into my head. These are weird movies. Both directed by David Cronenberg. The effects are similar, the typewriter is INSANE in Naked Lunch. 

  William S Burroughs is not my favorite author, but I have partially read Naked Lunch. It's hard to follow, it's a mess. I get his style and I like many beat era writers but his writing never hit home with me. The movie though, one of my favorites. You get to see beat stereotype characters, the main character shoot his wife in the head in the same fashion William S Burroughs shot his wife, and really well done effects. It's just a weiiiiird movie, it took me 3 sessions to watch it the first time.. I had to keep turning it off unsure if I wanted to see more.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 7, 2014)

bazz cargo said:


> Demolition man. Interesting premise destroyed by Hollywood's  love of happy endings.



I love that movie!


----------



## movieman (Jun 8, 2014)

CosmicGhost said:


> eXistenZ (on Netflix now!) and Naked Lunch (1991) are the ones that pop into my head. These are weird movies.



"Death to the demon Ted Pikul!"

Yeah, _eXistenZ_ is great. Particularly the second time, when many of the weird shots in the movie make sense.

A few that haven't been mentioned yet, though some of them probably aren't really SF:_

Xtro_. It's not a brilliant movie, but has some quite alien aliens; I remember someone once describing it as 'Kramer vs Kramer meets Alien'.
_Lifeforce_, with space vampires, and Captain Picard doing his first on-screen kiss.. with another guy.
_Altered States._
_Zardoz._ Sean Connery spends most of the movie in a loin-cloth, entertaining immortals.
_Buckaroo Banzai_, which proves that if you set out to make a cult movie, you won't.
_A Boy And His Dog_. Possibly the inspiration for the whole Mad Max 'apocalyptic desert' genre.
Perhaps _The Final Programme_, but I honestly can't say whether it's SF or not. And even Michael Moorcock fails to match _Zardoz_ for strangeness.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 8, 2014)

Anybody here seen Cube? It was this really weird, really freaky movie about these people who wake up in this giant cube and have to move room to room but some rooms will kill them. It's pretty good.


----------



## movieman (Jun 8, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Anybody here seen Cube?



I was thinking of _Cube_, but I assumed everyone had seen it . I've never seen the sequels, but I hear they're quite bad?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 8, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Well, I would qualify it. It's incredibly surreal and unusual, and the idea of mind jacking is one that falls into both fantasy and sci-fi, for me. It fits the criteria quite loosely, sure, but I don't see why it shouldn't be a valid choice.
> 
> Anyway, other weird ones:
> 
> Videodrome, A Clockwork Orange, The Truman Show, Metropolis, They Live, K-PAX, The Animatrix.



The Truman Show and K Pax are two of my favorite movies!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 8, 2014)

movieman said:


> I was thinking of _Cube_, but I assumed everyone had seen it . I've never seen the sequels, but I hear they're quite bad?



I would've assumed not many people had seen it. I've heard mixed about the sequels. Idk, might check them out someday. I here the third one (which is a prequel) is better than the second one.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 8, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> Anybody here seen Cube? It was this really weird, really freaky movie about these people who wake up in this giant cube and have to move room to room but some rooms will kill them. It's pretty good.



I love Cube! Although I was afraid to go to sleep so somebody wouldn't kidnap me 



Pidgeon84 said:


> I would've assumed not many people had seen it. I've heard mixed about the sequels. Idk, might check them out someday. I here the third one (which is a prequel) is better than the second one.



Yep, third is the best!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 8, 2014)

Barbarella.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 8, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I love Cube! Although I was afraid to go to sleep so somebody wouldn't kidnap me
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, third is the best!



I mean it's pretty scary and mind bendy! So I could definitely see the fear in going to bed that night haha


----------



## Schrody (Jun 8, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> I mean it's pretty scary and mind bendy! So I could definitely see the fear in going to bed that night haha



Oh yeah. Imagine you go to sleep in your bed in a familiar surroundings... and wake up in a box with other strangers, and you can't get out.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not claustrophobic, but that movie makes me claustrophobic lol


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 8, 2014)

Soylent Green.

I love it.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 10, 2014)

Coneheads and Galaxy Quest, Flight of the Navigator all those were great watched with the kids, over and over and over. Oh and the MIB series too! Maybe not so weird but good light family entertainment, fun! Not Sci Fi but Arachnophobia had us standing on the sofa screaming!


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

6 Souls

[video=youtube;Lnzhbj7396A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lnzhbj7396A[/video]

Awesome new movie if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## Freezeblink (Jun 10, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Coneheads and Galaxy Quest, Flight of the Navigator all those were great watched with the kids, over and over and over. Oh and the MIB series too! Maybe not so weird but good light family entertainment, fun! Not Sci Fi but Arachnophobia had us standing on the sofa screaming!



I've read online that Galaxy Quest was originally intended to be an R rated film. In one scene you can actually see Sigourney Weaver mouth the f word in one scene when she actually says something else. Galaxy Quest is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 10, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned _Brazil _yet, but that's a wild one.


----------



## Morkonan (Jun 10, 2014)

Eraserhead

I win.

Oh, don't forget The Rocky Horror Picture Show! (That's Sci-Fi, after all.)

This one deserves honorable mention : Battle Beyond the Stars. It wasn't really "weird" though. It had John-Boy Walton (Richard Thomas) in it! Oh, and a spaceship that looked like boobs, too... /scratches head It was sort of like a really strange "Seven Samurai" in space sort of thing, but without the quality of a Kurasawa movie... or any quality whatsoever.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

2001: a space oddessy


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> 2001: a space oddessy



The worst SF movie ever! Okay, maybe I'm exaggerating, but it really did leave an impression on me. Bad.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jun 10, 2014)

This thread pushed me to watch Space Balls again.

Thanks!


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 10, 2014)

Aren't they coming out with a Star Wars 7?


----------



## Bishop (Jun 10, 2014)

shedpog329 said:


> Aren't they coming out with a Star Wars 7?



No.

If we pretend they're not making it, and don't go to see it, maybe they won't make a Star Wars 8 when Star Wars 7 is terrible.


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 10, 2014)

Flash Gordon (1980)

If you thought 2001:A Space Odessy was strange, 2010 ain't any less stranger.


----------



## Ariel (Jun 10, 2014)

Moon

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/

Very good film.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 11, 2014)

Just watched Escape from New York and Escape from L.A. in one sitting. Best. Double feature. Ever.

Even got to watch it with someone who had never seen them and I'm happy to say he loved them too.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 11, 2014)

*Hollow Man* isn't exactly strange in the sense that there's something so absolutely bizarre about it. I mean, anybody who has seen the movie can say that it's actually not that, .. you know, we've seen invisible people before. There's a bunch of films that use the idea. I even remember reading some book in elementary school involving electric blanket where a guy turned invisible. However, Hollow Man is strange in the sense that they took amazing visual effects that looked genuinely bad-ass, a capable cast, and decided they were going to wreck it all to hell. The film started as an interesting science-fiction, but quickly became a mindless slasher film.

Oh, and ...





*Hollow Man 2 *feels like simple horror. The special-effects are gone, and so is Kevin Bacon. 


With that being said, ... fingers crossed for a *Hollow Man 3*.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow. I don't know how I forgot about Hollow Man. I love that flick. Even WITH the slasher aspect of it.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 11, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Wow. I don't know how I forgot about Hollow Man. I love that flick. Even WITH the slasher aspect of it.



To each their own, didn't do it for me, ... have you seen Hollow Man 2?

This is my personal favorite science-fiction, and the concept is certainly strange:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Flash Gordon (1980)
> 
> If you thought 2001:A Space Odessy was strange, 2010 ain't any less stranger.



Oh, yes, Flash Gordon! One of my favorite!  I didn't watch 2010, but I heard books are better. Who knows?



T.S.Bowman said:


> Wow. I don't know how I forgot about Hollow Man. I love that flick. Even WITH the slasher aspect of it.



Hollow Man is a soft porn with elements of SF :mrgreen:


----------



## kilroy214 (Jun 11, 2014)

Elvenswordsman said:


> This thread pushed me to watch Space Balls again.
> 
> Thanks!



I hate it when my Schwartz gets twisted!


----------



## TKent (Jun 11, 2014)

One of my favorite movies ever.  Love Sam Rockwell to death and especially when he is dancing  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4ReOG-ViKs



amsawtell said:


> Moon
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/
> 
> Very good film.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's some obvious ones...









---

It isn't absolutely strange. More to say, it's basic elements that we  have already seen before Science-Fiction movies. However, it is a  tremendous entertaining film that I would definitely recommend.

*Edge of Tomorrow




*


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2014)

After watching "Oblivion", there's a ban on Cruises movies in my home.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 17, 2014)

Moon Zero Two.
Earth Girls Are Easy.


2001 A Space Odyssey was really weird, seeing Rigsby as a Russian spy.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 18, 2014)

Schrody said:


> After watching "Oblivion", there's a ban on Cruises movies in my home.



I would definitely recommend making an exception to that rule on this one.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 18, 2014)

Nicholas McConnaughay said:


> I would definitely recommend making an exception to that rule on this one.



It looks like a knock off of Source Code.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 18, 2014)

It's so awesome to see some of my favorites listed here: Videodrome, A Clock Work Orange, Donnie Darko...good times.

_Altered States_ 

[video=youtube_share;67lYG7a4YOA]http://youtu.be/67lYG7a4YOA[/video]

And then there's _Demon Seed_,_Shivers_,_The Brood_,_Scanners_, _Metropolis_,_ The Invisible Man_,_ Lucifer Rising_,_ Alien_, _The Adventures of Mark Twain_...there are so many. 

Also, I agree with Bruno about _The Truman Show_.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 18, 2014)

Isn't _Scanners_ seriously messed up? I need to watch it again, in case I blocked some of it out through trauma.

Gonna check out _Altered States; _​looks bonkers.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Jun 18, 2014)

I love science fiction movie scripts, and sometimes these can be very cheap to come by. It's a sad thing that the production values, aren't recognized as much. Unless if it's by very big name authors. I'd much rather read some small epics, like howl's moving castle, if the dvds are hard to find. Plus, they read very well in prose from what I can tell. I'm interested in searching for movie scripts, and will acquire a few to read. I'm using the top 100 movies of science fiction as one of my guides.


----------



## FleshEater (Jun 18, 2014)

Bruno Spatola said:


> Isn't _Scanners_ seriously messed up? I need to watch it again, in case I blocked some of it out through trauma.
> 
> Gonna check out _Altered States; _​looks bonkers.



Yes, it is, but then again...when isn't David Cronenberg messed up? 

Ken Russell is one of those directors that never got the credit he deserved. 

I would also like to say that while Prometheus isn't "strange" per se, it's one amazing film. It's sad that it deterred Del Torro from pursuing At the Mountains of Madness, but perhaps that will all change some day.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Jun 18, 2014)

_Eastern Promises_ is probably his only normal film, ha. Even his adult movie career is Christian in comparison...


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jun 18, 2014)

Schrody said:


> The worst SF movie ever! Okay, maybe I'm exaggerating, but it really did leave an impression on me. Bad.



You may not have liked it,  but 2001 basically set the bar for every future Sci fi.  I mean it was so accurate considering how little we had actually done at that point. Not to mention how crazy deep that movie is. Kubrick was a genius and you could find endless meaning in his movies.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 18, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> You may not have liked it,  but 2001 basically set the bar for every future Sci fi.  I mean it was so accurate considering how little we had actually done at that point. Not to mention how crazy deep that movie is. Kubrick was a genius and you could find endless meaning in his movies.



Movie would be better without the ending. Oh, well. I'm not a Kubrick fan, but _he did_ have some good movies like Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## Paulbee (Jun 18, 2014)

'The Truman Show' Sorry but yes you do have to present an argument and 'anybody who watches it will say it's not a SF' is untrue. People on here have evidently seen it and said it is SF, so not sure where you're coming from there. Still, not worth fighting over. Have a nice evening.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 18, 2014)

Evil Aliens. One for watching after a bar room session.


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay (Jun 18, 2014)

Schrody said:


> It looks like a knock off of Source Code.



It isn't. It has similar elements, but there has been thousands before Source Code that had those elements. The first thing that came to mind for me was Groundhog's Day. 

However, considering All You Need is Kill, the book this is based on, came out in 2004, it's possible that Source Code might have been inspired by it.


----------

